# sugar glider sellers in liverpool?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

anyone know of sugar glider sellers in liverpool, pref pet shops so i can get there easily? 

before everyone moans, i have decided on a pair of these and im not going back on it  i know i do everyone's heads in with this jumping between animals but im 100% sure on this if i can find a pair/trio


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

anyone??


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

"pref pet shops so i can get there easily?"
That's quite a worrying thing to say.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

elmthesofties said:


> "pref pet shops so i can get there easily?"
> That's quite a worrying thing to say.


im not saying id go to any pet shop and the one that's closest to me if its got a bad rep, id go to one that's trusted obviously i just don't think my mum would like me going to a stranger's house that she hasn't found, but if i cant find one ill look at a domestic pet which has been said to me 5+ times so im thinking about it :whistling2:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

The thing that would worry me most about buying from a pet shop, is that it's likely they won't have been handled very much. This is pretty important with gliders especially, as you may have problems getting them to bond with you if they are not used to being handled. Also, if buying direct from a breeder you will likely get better quality information to help you look after them properly.
If your mum is paying, can she not go with you?


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> The thing that would worry me most about buying from a pet shop, is that it's likely they won't have been handled very much. This is pretty important with gliders especially, as you may have problems getting them to bond with you if they are not used to being handled. Also, if buying direct from a breeder you will likely get better quality information to help you look after them properly.
> If your mum is paying, can she not go with you?


yeah she probably will or it will be my grandad, if its going to be an exotic im getting im going to get it will be sugar gliders but if not it will be a big/medium dog like a bullmastiff or a husky because ive had both in the past


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

the thing for you to do is go onto the sugar glider website which is 

http://www.sugar-glider.co.uk

they will help you with anything such as places where to get healthy sugar gliders 

hope this helps


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

popitgoes said:


> the thing for you to do is go onto the sugar glider website which is
> 
> http://www.sugar-glider.co.uk
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And we will all tell you on that site to NOT get your gliders from a pet shop. The likelihood of them being well handled is pretty slim to none, since they are asleep when the shop is open and awake when the shop is closed. And that is a best case scenario. The horror stories from people who've purchased these little guys from a shop completely outweigh the happy endings.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm actually waiting for 2 rescues which came from a pet shop, apparently they're incredibly aggressive, the owners just do not know what to do with them!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And we end up picking up the pieces. *sigh*


----------

